# Winsock problem, winsock xp fix does not work



## FlamingPhoenix (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm currently having trouble with the winsock which makes me unable to browse the internet and I ran the winsock xp fix which is a suggested tool for such problem (or so it seems). However, I tried and it didn't work. Here is the analysis for the network diagnostics ran from IE7. Resetting the winsock catalog and renewing the TCP/IP didn't work as well. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Last diagnostic run time: 10/10/08 19:50:51 WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 

info Error attmpting to validate the Winsock base providers: 2 
error Not all base service provider entries could be found in the winsock catalog. A reset is needed. 
info Redirecting user to support call 



Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=Wireless Network Connection, Device=Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=WIRELESS 
info Network connection: Name=1394 Connection 2, Device=1394 Net Adapter #2, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=1394 
info Both Ethernet and Wireless connections available, prompting user for selection 
action User input required: Select network connection 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status 

info Network connection status: Connected 



HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

warn FTP (Passive): Error 12029 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12029 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You may not have a Winsock problem.

Assume you cannot browse.

Put this address in your browser and see what happens:

72.52.249.60

Do you have some form of Internet security package on your machine?
What type of Internet connection do you have? 
Have you rebooted modem, router & computer?

Can you ping anything like google, yahoo, techsupport forum?

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, use the correct stack repair for SP2/SP3.



*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.




Next, let's see this from the machine in question.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

